# Flyscreen door netting refixing Arto 69(2003)



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The netting on my flyscreen door has come adrift. It has obviously happened before and a previous owner had 'pugged' it back in with some sort of silicne.

Please, does anyone know how it was originally fixed in place in the factory?

Has anyone else made this repair and how? Was it long-term successful?

I have wondered about using Sikaflex 221 (that is the adhesive one isn't it?)

Any help please?

Geoff


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> The netting on my flyscreen door has come adrift. It has obviously happened before and a previous owner had 'pugged' it back in with some sort of silicne.
> 
> Please, does anyone know how it was originally fixed in place in the factory?
> 
> ...


Is it not meant to be held in place by a plastic profile somewhat T shaped which pushes into a slot holding the netting in place. I have just done ours, admittedly on a US RV but the principle seems very logical and I would assume generic. The PO may have buggered the profile and bodged the refit??


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine also, gave up trying to get the net back in the seal ended up fitting a couple of strips of painted white wood to clamp the net between. Suppose you wouldn't do this sort of repair on a newish van but it looks ok in place on my old 2003 model.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I stuck ours back in with a fillet of Sikaflex Geoff.

It didn't come loose again. :wink:


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> The netting on my flyscreen door has come adrift. It has obviously happened before and a previous owner had 'pugged' it back in with some sort of silicne.
> 
> Please, does anyone know how it was originally fixed in place in the factory?
> 
> ...


'Morning Geoff

The flyscreens were originally held in place with a fairly thin rubber strip (of circular section) - you should be able to obtain this from any decent motorhome / caravan dealer, OR, as gaspode says - stick it in place with a fillet of Sikaflex (however, this would be no good if the net got torn and you wanted to replace it).

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> I stuck ours back in with a fillet of Sikaflex Geoff.
> 
> It didn't come loose again. :wink:


Ken

Seasons Greetings.

Thanks - I was hoping that maybe you would have experience of this one.

Which number Sikaflex did you use - was it 221?

Did you put a 'bedding' layer of Sikaflex under the netting and a layer over, or the netting straight onto the frame and then the Sikaflex on top?

Happy New Year to you both.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

I think I scraped out the corner, put a small bead in, then placed the net into the bead and covered with another small bead. TBH I can't really remember accurately, it was a few years back now. As for grade of Sikaflex I've no idea, I would have just used whatever was to hand (probably 512), I doubt it will make any difference which you use.

Happy new year to yourselves - and happy travels.


----------

